# Nassahegan - 6/30/2009



## Greg (Jun 30, 2009)

Grea way to close out June with the crew that I started riding with mostly last year - bvibert and o3jeff. Not much to report in terms of the route. We basically hit 90% of the Stone East stuff, including the deep loop down into the southeast corner and took the usual route. The place is riding very well. Better than that actually - most of the area is, dare I say, dry, aside from the usual spots which we often walked or pedaled lightly. Great armoring on the caveman drop loop. Once at the rock garden, it got really dark. A drip of rain here and there, but we took the blue dot trail right out to  Stone and then headed back in to do the little stuntry trail. At that point it started to rain heavier so we beelined it out. A few flashes and rumbles made for an exciting ride out through the ladder stunts.

Managed 5.1 miles:
http://crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=581

Stone East is a kick ass little area and a ride through there always feels a lot longer than it is. Just techy goodness all over the place. I cleared several new stretches of trail and felt like we held a good pace so it was a satisfying ride. Good to see Brian out on the bike despite the Lyme Disease and good to ride with Jeff again. Had a great ride with the old crew.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 30, 2009)

*Nassahegan - June 30th 2009*

Got out for my first ride out post Lyme disease today.  Felt great to be back out!

Met up with Greg and Jeff around 6 at Stone rd.  We did all the standard stuff, except we ventured to the lowest stuff for the first time this year.  I forgot how much fun the trail going down there can be, well worth it if the trails aren't too wet, which they weren't today.  Just as we were finishing our ride it started to rain pretty good, getting us a bit wet when we got back to the cars, but no big deal.  

It didn't turn into quite the ride that Greg had planned, but it was just about perfect for me to get back into the swing of things. :beer:


----------



## Greg (Jun 30, 2009)

We were trying to do the mergage simultaneously. :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jun 30, 2009)

Greg said:


> We were trying to do the mergage simultaneously. :lol:



I think I beat you on the merge at least.

I forgot to mention that Greg was killing it today.  The most I saw of him was his red shirt disappearing into the woods..


----------



## Greg (Jun 30, 2009)

bvibert said:


> It didn't turn into quite the ride that Greg had planned, but it was just about perfect for me to get back into the swing of things. :beer:



Dude! What in God's name was I thinking with the plan to hit the Kitchen bypass to FKC on a RAW that's starts at 6 pm? :blink: We flew through Stone East pretty quick and there was no way we could have pulled that off given the storm clouds in the western sky which was blocking that last of the light. It was freaking dark in those woods considering it was barely 8 pm.



bvibert said:


> I forgot to mention that Greg was killing it today.  The most I saw of him was his red shirt disappearing into the woods..



Thanks Brian. Lots of Stone Road riding for me lately. I know all the little slots and routes now. I've also been getting waaaaaay more aggressive on the descents lately too. Just taking more speed through the gnar and letting the suspension do what it's supposed to. I thought you rode well considering the time off the bike and the Lyme.

BTW, sorry about the glove stink.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice to ride with you Brian and good to see you Greg when you stop to let us catch up:lol: Was good to ride the lower area for the first time this year along with the other area I have been avoiding my past two rides thinking it was too wet to ride.


----------



## Trev (Jul 1, 2009)

Glad you guys had a good run!

Need to get some more Stone Rd. in myself..  been there once..


----------



## bvibert (Jul 1, 2009)

Greg said:


> Dude! What in God's name was I thinking with the plan to hit the Kitchen bypass to FKC on a RAW that's starts at 6 pm? :blink: We flew through Stone East pretty quick and there was no way we could have pulled that off given the storm clouds in the western sky which was blocking that last of the light. It was freaking dark in those woods considering it was barely 8 pm.



I thought it seemed like a lofty goal, but who am I to judge?  The storm rolling in definitely didn't help out in the light department.  We probably should have started with the by-pass to FKC and then hit up stuff on the east if there was any extra time.  I was looking for a mellowish ride though, so Stone east worked fine for me. 



Greg said:


> I've also been getting waaaaaay more aggressive on the descents lately too. Just taking more speed through the gnar and letting the suspension do what it's supposed to. I thought you rode well considering the time off the bike and the Lyme.



I found myself hitting a few of the DH sections a lot more aggressively yesterday than I had been, it was fun.  The hardtail tends to bounce around a bit in the back though...



Greg said:


> BTW, sorry about the glove stink.



You should have left them on top of your car on the way home to let the rain clean them!


----------



## Greg (Jul 1, 2009)

bvibert said:


> You should have left them on top of your car on the way home to let the rain clean them!



They found their way into the washing machine this morning.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 1, 2009)

Greg said:


> They found their way into the washing machine this morning.



Did they walk over and throw themselves in?


----------



## Trev (Jul 1, 2009)

lol.. I showered after my ride yesterday(surprise I know) but when I came out and moved my gear.. omg..  

It all got a solid rinse and dry yesterday... lol...


----------

